# What Mental Disorders Do NTs Have?



## Dr. Gregory House (Nov 8, 2012)

FigureSkater said:


> Well that's not that tall. I was expecting 6'8 or something!


I would actually hate being that tall. And yes, my height is considered "tall" by normal standards, but "below average" for Marfan's standards.

But my fingers and toes are extensively long and slender.


----------



## ninacheburashka (Oct 30, 2012)

I've had dysthymia since I were around 11.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

Narcotic said:


> Compensatory narcissism, anxiety, depression and avoidant personality disorder.


Could you describe how your compensatory narcissism works ? I'm interested because I have grandiose fantasies and social anxiety.


----------



## jennb0benn (Sep 20, 2012)

On medication for:
Depression (w/ mood swings)
ADD
Dopamine deficiency

I'm quite self-conscious in public. My psychiatrist says my true self is underdeveloped and my false is overdeveloped. (NOT Narcissism as I assumed it would be, but my psychiatrist says it's not that). He described the true self as being what you really think, how you really feel, etc; and the false self as the "censored" side, polite side, socially correct, etc. So in public, I tend to not say what is really on my mind. He never gave a term for this "mental disorder" but said he's dealt with many patients like me and that he was in the same position himself many years ago.

I think my upbringing may have contributed to me often going inside my mind for amusement.


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

chaoticbrain said:


> Could you describe how your compensatory narcissism works ? I'm interested because I have grandiose fantasies and social anxiety.


It doesn't work, because I don't really experience it at all. It's best that you do your own research. I couldn't really do it justice in a forum post.


----------



## EllieBear (Nov 8, 2012)

Depression and eating disorders come to mind. Stress related issues are also common. I believe paranoia is relatively common as is multiple personality disorder.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

You are technically correct that the truth is "out there" to quote X files. But, being humans, we believe what we want to believe and try to find evidence to support that which we believe. This makes it difficult to sort out what is actually happening vs what our brain chemistry says. I've often thought I was right. I mostly am cause I work like hell to be so. However, I've been dead wrong when I thought I was right. I lacked crucial evidence. This is the fallacy of being human.


unctuousbutler said:


> It doesn't need to be scientifically validated to be true. :laughing:
> 
> Anyway, the hack thinking that passes for today's science favors the Big 5/OCEAN over the MBTI. Until the MBTI is accepted as psychometrically robust and ecologically valid by the scientific community, I'm not sure the MBTI can be seen as true predicate for any investigation.
> 
> There might be some studies on the topic. There might not be. Truth doesn't live and die by science! Truth is truth. It doesn't need to be certified by some suited schmuck. The precepts of quantum mechanics were always there. roud:


----------

